# 6C Mags-Cheaper by the dozen......



## willrx (Feb 11, 2008)

A recent acquisition. All are brand new, some missing boxes. Please share your comments/thoughts. Thanks for looking.:wave:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty cool find. How much are you looking to get each? I might be interested in one of the ones without a box if they are reasonably priced.


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Find! 

I have one that I "Ropped". Great host for a ROP. Best with the high output bulb. Long runtime with the low output bulb. I used this setup (ROP low) with a wide angle aluminum reflector to illuminate an outdoor campground stage for at least an hour and a half. It was pitch black out and the 6C ROP saved the show.

Are you offering them for sale to CPF'ers? If so, it is a rare opportunity to get this discontinued size host. The last time I found a place that had many 6C's in stock in May 2006 I posted it here on CPF. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...0&postcount=50


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd love to have a 6C host, and load it up with nothing but the best components -- something like 4xEmoli in series with one of those ~100W (when overdriven) 12V lamps, a AW multi-stage hotdriver, a FM VLOP reflector, and a borofloat glass lens. (almost $200 for all that, not including the host... a year ago I would have been shocked to see how much money I'm willing to spend on this hobby)

I prefer all the C-mags over the >2 D-cell mags, IMO the long slender lights look cooler, and are much nicer to carry around, especially when loaded with lightweight lithium cells.


----------



## willrx (Feb 12, 2008)

NotRegulated said:


> Great Find!
> 
> I have one that I "Ropped". Great host for a ROP. Best with the high output bulb. Long runtime with the low output bulb. I used this setup (ROP low) with a wide angle aluminum reflector to illuminate an outdoor campground stage for at least an hour and a half. It was pitch black out and the 6C ROP saved the show.
> 
> ...



Great story, and practical use for a good bit of light. I may put some of these up for sale in the future. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 12, 2008)

That packaging looks pretty old. Have you checked with Mag to see how old these things are? Maybe the serial numbers would reveal some clues. Anyway, good find! It might be neat to keep one in the original box for posterity since they no longer make 6 C Mags.


----------



## willrx (Feb 12, 2008)

Big_Ed,
Thanks for the post. I usually do ask Mag to I.D. older lights. I also find it interesting to know when they were made. I would estimate these being late '80s. Most, if not all, of these will remain as is. I intend to preserve and share them as time goes on.


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 12, 2008)

And so they pile up... we can only guess how many of those skull cracking, brain liquefying, kneecap shattering monsters you have now...


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2008)

Cydonia said:


> And so they pile up... we can only guess how many of those skull cracking, brain liquefying, kneecap shattering monsters you have now...



Not sure exactly. I may unpack and gather them all for a photo shoot.


----------



## will (Feb 13, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> That packaging looks pretty old. Have you checked with Mag to see how old these things are? Maybe the serial numbers would reveal some clues. Anyway, good find! It might be neat to keep one in the original box for posterity since they no longer make 6 C Mags.



Some companies keep extensive records of their products by serial number. Singer sewing machines is one such company. I gave them a serial number a few years back - they told me the machine was made in June of 1933, and exactly which model, with the features... 

I don't know about Maglite, I would be interested to hear what they have to say.


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting note about Singer. Mag keeps the same extensive records. I have ID'd all of my older lights by emailing the serial numbers. I'll have these ID'd and get back. Based on the packaging and previous lights with the same packaging, I'm guessing mid-late '80s. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 13, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> I'd love to have a 6C host, and load it up with nothing but the best components -- something like 4xEmoli in series with one of those ~100W (when overdriven) 12V lamps, a AW multi-stage hotdriver, a FM VLOP reflector, and a borofloat glass lens. (almost $200 for all that, not including the host... a year ago I would have been shocked to see how much money I'm willing to spend on this hobby)
> 
> I prefer all the C-mags over the >2 D-cell mags, IMO the long slender lights look cooler, and are much nicer to carry around, especially when loaded with lightweight lithium cells.



You might want to check AW c driver rating, It can handle up to 100W lamp on the sale thread, But.....

If you are thinking using a 64623 on 4 emoli (thats a great combination BTW. I think I was the first to do it, I have mine in a 6C with a stock switch, and even with the switches resistance I have flashed lamps on start up) 

but when over driving the lamp from 12V to 16.8V with 10Amps running through it its a ~168W lamp when lit on fully charged cells.

I think the AW driver may survive but for how long? Best to check with AW first.

willrx, comments/thoughts? I cant say what I think here, But I'm very jealous :green:


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2008)

Raoul_Duke,
Your input is greatly appreciated. I must admit, I've spent more time searching for treasures than keeping up with the latest hotwire information. The latest thing I have is a 2D 15.6V Mag 623 from Mad Maxabeam if that tells you how long it's been. Many changes have occurred since then. I would look forward to pursuing the answer to your question regarding AW's C driver. Maybe the regulated version will help once it becomes available? BTW, please don't be jealous, this lot of 6C's was a lucky find and I am greatly appreciative of it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, great, what is the cost for 1, 6 or 12??? Can you shipp to Venezuela???


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the offer. Currently these are for the collection. I'll post a sale thread in BST if anything changes.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 13, 2008)

willrx said:


> Raoul_Duke,
> Your input is greatly appreciated. I must admit, I've spent more time searching for treasures than keeping up with the latest hotwire information. The latest thing I have is a 2D 15.6V Mag 623 from Mad Maxabeam if that tells you how long it's been. Many changes have occurred since then. I would look forward to pursuing the answer to your question regarding AW's C driver. Maybe the regulated version will help once it becomes available? BTW, please don't be jealous, this lot of 6C's was a lucky find and I am greatly appreciative of it.
> Thanks again.



Well with 4 emoli in a 6C with a kiu socket you get double the runtime of the 2D 623, In our one of our favorite form factors.

Or you can put 5 emoli in a 7C and drive the 64458...you have enough 7C's so give it a go. :devil:

Dont worry I'm not ( too ) Jealous :sick2:  :devil: I have 3 6C's and 3 7C's and the rest of the C line up and just missing a few D's.


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2008)

PM sent to Raoul_Duke


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 14, 2008)

They are obviously pretty old because the serial number is missing the 'C' prefix. Good find there, I hope the price was right!


----------



## willrx (Feb 14, 2008)

Serial numbers have been sent to Mag. Should know production dates soon. Probably late 1980's.


----------



## Jvalera (Feb 14, 2008)

I live ten blocks away from the Maglite factory, Gee I cant even get one 6c from them.


----------



## willrx (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting. Just curious, what does the factory look like from the outside? I've always wondered what it would be like to see where they were made.


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 14, 2008)

Jvalera said:


> I live ten blocks away from the Maglite factory, Gee I cant even get one 6c from them.



Yes it would be interesting to get a whole photo gallery from someone of the Mag factory and buildings! ooops... we're getting off topic now...


----------



## willrx (Feb 14, 2008)

As long as the topic is of Mag and sharing information, I certainly don't mind.


----------



## bl4kkat (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh well the closest ill ever get will probably be my 5C HAIII


----------



## willrx (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the response from Mag on the production dates. Most of these were made on the same day *10-27-88*.


----------



## Jvalera (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry I have not earned the right to post pics in the forum otherwise I would. I have been to their offices/warranty center where the public can walk in a reception area where they can process claims and sell parts on the spot. they seem to occupy enough space for assembly there but 
their actual machine shop is in a separate building a block or two away.
Im still contemplating to atempt bribery.. lol.. maybe a machinist there can 
make me a 6c green or smoke grey:naughty: in as much as I doubt it.


----------



## Jvalera (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry I have not earned the right to post pics in the forum otherwise I would. I have been to their offices/warranty center where the public can walk in a reception area where they can process claims and sell parts on the spot. they seem to occupy enough space for assembly there but 
their actual machine shop is in a separate building a block or two away.
Im still contemplating to atempt bribery.. lol.. maybe a machinist there can 
make me a 6c green or smoke grey:naughty: in as much as I doubt it.


----------



## will (Feb 14, 2008)

photos - you have to link to a hosting site, I use www.photobucket.com


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 15, 2008)

willrx said:


> Got the response from Mag on the production dates. Most of these were made on the same day *10-27-88*.


 
88...GOOD YEAR!!! lol

awesome collection of clubs you got there sir!

Mayo


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice! I wonder how many more are still floating around in their original packaging from about that time. I also wonder if there are any Mags from 1979 still in their original packages? Now that would be an even greater find!


----------



## Jvalera (Feb 16, 2008)

ill try


----------



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> Nice! I wonder how many more are still floating around in their original packaging from about that time. I also wonder if there are any Mags from 1979 still in their original packages? Now that would be an even greater find!



I couldn't agree more. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## lctorana (Feb 17, 2008)

THis is not the first time I've read a post on this forum about a discovered cache of 6C Maglites.

It may be that they were close to unsaleable at the time, which is why Maglite discontinued them.

I snagged a used but mint one from eBay a couple of weeks ago. It's got a 6cell MagXenon, and alkalines. I'm keeping it bog-standard.


----------

